# List of graphics cards in order of best to worst?



## Ragrits

I don't know that much about graphics cards but I thought higher the number, better the card, now it seems to have reset itself and gone back to 200?

Can anyone just give me a list of graphics cards in order of best to worst so I can compare computers?


----------



## ScottALot

You talking about extreme highs and lows, or just your basics?? Because there are 1000-2000$ GPUs that really wouldn't help you compare computers...


----------



## Ragrits

Ah, cards like GTS 250, 9800GTX, ATI 4850 stuff (I hope I am getting this numbers right). I am assuming they are mid-range graphics cards?


----------



## zombine210

what reset itself?
here's a good list, choose your bechmark:
http://www.tomshardware.com/charts/gaming-graphics-cards-charts-2009-high-quality/benchmarks,58.html


----------



## diduknowthat

The rule higher the number the better works when you're comparing within the same generation of cards, ie. 9800GT > 9600GT. The generations pretty much go in order, 5500, 6600, 7600, 8600, 9600, and now the 200 series.


----------



## Springy182

ScottALot said:


> You talking about extreme highs and lows, or just your basics?? Because there are 1000-2000$ GPUs that really wouldn't help you compare computers...



Yeah.. The most expensive consumer level cards are the GTX 295 and 4870x2 which are nowhere near that expensive, you're thinking enterprise cards for CAD work and the like..


----------



## Gooberman

GTX200 series GTX295>GTX285>GTX280>GTX275>GTX260core216>GTX260core192(all better then 9000 series)
GTS200 Series GTS250(Re branded 9800GTX+)>GTS220(between 9500GT and 9600)
9000 series: 9800GTX+ 9800GT>9600>9500>9400


----------



## konsole

I can't stand the whole numbering scheme myself.  It seems all a plan to make you think that the more numbers the better and if its got an X then great.  I wish they would go to a number plan like 1, 1A, 1B, 2, 2A, etc. but they probably wont because the way they have it now is good for confusing people into paying more.


----------



## Ragrits

Ah thanks, this has completely answered my question :good:


----------



## Jamin43

If you want the complete chart - here it goes.

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/best-graphics-card,2362-6.html


----------

